# GIAC Software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump now available.



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump Softare now available*

Fuel Pump compatible and “OY3” updated stock fuel pump software is now available from GIAC! In addition to the factory updates, we have also made some changes that are sure to make this the most powerful GIAC software released to date. We have implemented changes in our public release software that reflect some of the data collected from the handful of cup teams that we have supported over the last couple years. This software calibration is fully compatible with all model years as we have tested in house models from 2006-2008. The software is also compatible with various hardware setups including those that have 3” exhaust systems and open element intakes. Development included higher load testing of 4th, 5th and 6th gears to ensure compatibility with the latest fuel pumps on the market. Updates are available at your local GIAC dealer. 








*2006 VW GTI with GIAC Flash, Eurojet FMIC, Eurojet 3" exhaust, Autotech Fuel Pump and Neuspeed intake.*








*2006 VW GTI with GIAC Flash, Eurojet FMIC, Eurojet 3" exhaust, OEM fuel pump and Neuspeed intake.*








*2008 VW GTI with GIAC Flash, stock exhaust, stock intake, OEM fuel pump*


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








*2006 VW GTI with GIAC Flash, Eurojet FMIC, Eurojet 3" exhaust, OEM fuel pump and Neuspeed intake.*


Now that's what I'm talking about Austin...good stuff man...lucky for me I just picked up a Eurojet FMIC for my Passat today, so that will be my exact set-up (except sub Dbilas for Neuspeed). Will 93 octane add a little more or will it be similar? Can't wait man.
Hopefully heading to get this in a couple of weeks (I got to get this AC replaced before this humid summer gets hotter). Correct me if I'm wrong, but all I need to do is head to my tuner (Autometrics or Eurotech) and tell them I want the latest flash on the server right? This will also work for AT trannies too right? 
PS...bookmarked your car's vid too










_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 6:49 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*update....*
the software been on the car for almost a week. there are few main things that i noticed. 
1. the car feels much smoother at idle and while driving. the power comes on very smooth and goes all the way till red line.
2. the gas mileage went up....
for u guys that have questions about fuel mileage...
before the fp install i was getting about 32-33mpg average driving for 60mile distance. after the fuel pump the mileage went down to about 29. that was a big loss for me. i also had a lil more vibration in the cab. after the software, the mileage went up to 33mpg and there is much less vibration. the car feels much smoother at idle and normal driving. there is much more power in the mid-rpm. i usually dont shift till 3500rpm, so starting from 3000 i feel more power. If u guys have any questions about the drivability of the car, u can pm me, and if u need more technical answers, just ask Austin…









dynoed on dynojet
the 1st 2 runs are on 91 oct + meth. the last 2 are on race file 91oct +meth.
the 2nd run was right after the 1st with no break in between, thats why the numbers are weird. the 3rd run was about 2 min later and the 4th was about 5 min later. the shop had 1 industrial fan and one house fan. so if the shop had few more big fans and i waited lil longer to cool down, then i would of made even more power.
the temp was 71 and the humidity was 35, 36, 36, 37%
























SAE Corrected











_Modified by rysskii3 at 3:56 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Now that's what I'm talking about Austin...good stuff man...lucky for me I just picked up a Eurojet FMIC for my Passat today, so that will be my exact set-up (except sub Dbilas for Neuspeed). Will 93 octane add a little more or will it be similar? Can't wait man.
Hopefully heading to get this in a couple of weeks (I got to get this AC replaced before this humid summer gets hotter). Correct me if I'm wrong, but all I need to do is head to my tuner (Autometrics or Eurotech) and tell them I want the latest flash on the server right? This will also work for AT trannies too right? 
PS...bookmarked your car's vid too









_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 6:49 PM 4-21-2008_

You should see a bit more on 93 octane. IM me your ECU part number before you go in. But yes you will tell them you want the latest file update.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

Game...Set...Match http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M0riarty (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (brandon0221)*

So does this mean there are no longer separate 2.5" & 3" exhaust files? One file does all?


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (brandon0221)*

Game..Set..Clutch


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

are your turbo upgrade still on testing?


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just spoke with Troy over at Group5 Motorsport today and he mentioned that you guys were gonna release something on the 'tex regarding your guys' FP file.
didn't realize you guys were done with Stas' (rysskii3) car so soon.
good stuff!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just spoke with Troy over at Group5 Motorsport today and he mentioned that you guys were gonna release something on the 'tex regarding your guys' FP file.
didn't realize you guys were done with Stas' (rysskii3) car so soon.
good stuff!









speaking of that i need to call troy and see if he knows anyone who can hook me up with a dynojet for cheap


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_are your turbo upgrade still on testing?

awe turbo is out that uses giac file and vf uses giac file too


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

so the file is released and when i go to my tuner today to get my fuel pump installed i can have him reflash the car with the update ?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_are your turbo upgrade still on testing?


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_awe turbo is out that uses giac file and vf uses giac file too

Also, Stasis' K04 Kit is available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also, Stasis' K04 Kit is available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

oh i didnt know that


_Modified by rysskii3 at 1:56 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what i meant to say is when are u guys coming out with the big turbo kit and i mean a gt3071. i saw on a website that u guys were working on a 505 hp crank something like dat.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

So is the Autotech pump the approved pump for this tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_So is the Autotech pump the approved pump for this tune?

The AWE pump will work well with it also. I can update as other pumps are tested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_what i meant to say is when are u guys coming out with the big turbo kit and i mean a gt3071. i saw on a website that u guys were working on a 505 hp crank something like dat.

The testing we have been doing with that car is all out power testing, not public release. We are looking to see how much power the 2.0T can take.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The testing we have been doing with that car is all out power testing, not public release. We are looking to see how much power the 2.0T can take.










if u guys wanna test a new turbo, i have a car for u.... just dont blow it up


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

I see the curve looks a little smoother but it doesn't look like the car makes a whole lot more power than the non fp file? Unless Im not looking at something right


----------



## bsosa69 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (loudgli)*

Do you also have any logs? such as boost, N75, EGT, etc.?
#s and curves look great!


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

Had a quick question about something that seemed a bit vague... Does an update to the newest version of the software automatically add compatibility for the fuel pumps? i.e. I currently have GIAC software on my car with the stock pump. If I go get the update will it work with the stock pump, and then I can later update to one of the HO pumps, or are there two separate versions of the software?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Amelios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amelios* »_Had a quick question about something that seemed a bit vague... Does an update to the newest version of the software automatically add compatibility for the fuel pumps? i.e. I currently have GIAC software on my car with the stock pump. If I go get the update will it work with the stock pump, and then I can later update to one of the HO pumps, or are there two separate versions of the software?

there are seperate versions


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*power*

How much more power does the new non fuel pump tune make over the old tune with turboback exhaust and intake. Also, is there still a seperate file for 91 and 93 octane? I currently run the old 93 octane program and I am adding the race program this saturday.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: power (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_ How much more power does the new non fuel pump tune make over the old tune with turboback exhaust and intake. Also, is there still a seperate file for 91 and 93 octane? I currently run the old 93 octane program and I am adding the race program this saturday.

New vs. old on stock exhaust was an incrase of 24lb/ft of torque, you can see the curve differences (bottom dyno plot)


----------



## 313Fahrenheit (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

this software update is amazing! thanks to eastcoast european for taking the time and having the patience to reflash this update.


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

Great news .it has taken you long time thought When will the software be avaliable for europe ? Greece for example ?


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: power ([email protected])*

I see the gains on the stock exhaust, but what about gains with the awe turbo back exhaust, old file vs. new file. and are there seperate programs for 91 and 93 still?


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: power (ChicagoGLI)*

yea from what i see the 91file and 93 file are different programs i need the 93file for my car also and i'm wanting to see what kind of numbers a car with the AWE turbo back ,VF intake,and VF frontmount with the KMD pump put on the dyno since thats the set up i'm running 


_Modified by tattooedMKV at 11:27 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: power (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_yea from what i see the 91file and 93 file are different programs i need the 93file for my car also and i'm wanting to see what kind of numbers a car with the AWE turbo back ,VF intake,and VF frontmount with the KMD pump put on the dyno since thats the set up i'm running 

_Modified by tattooedMKV at 11:27 AM 4-23-2008_

I believe you have a CW GTI? If so bring it to USP $70 to put it on the dyno.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: power (brandon0221)*

yes i do i will as soon as my file update comes in and my exhaust is on the car i'm still running my 3in right now


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: power (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_yes i do i will as soon as my file update comes in and my exhaust is on the car i'm still running my 3in right now 

What file update?







What's wrong with running 3"? You must be talking to Teddy.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

the fuelpump file for 93 from giac


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_the fuelpump file for 93 from giac 

I thought this was done?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey but i though u guys where coming out with a gt3071 turbo upgrade for the mkv??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I thought this was done?









We are updating each ECU part number as we go. PM me your ECU part number and I will make sure it gets done asap


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_hey but i though u guys where coming out with a gt3071 turbo upgrade for the mkv??

I think you might have us confused as we do not sell hardware (or even software for that matter, to the public). At this time, we are only supporting the VF-Engineering kits for the transverse vehicles.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

dynoed, look in the 2nd post


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_also for u guys that have questions about fuel mileage...
before the fp install i was getting about 32-33mpg average driving for 60mile distance. after the fuel pump the mileage went down to about 29. that was a big loss for me. i also had a lil more vibration in the cab. after the software, the mileage went up to 33mpg and there is much less vibration. the car feels much smoother at idle and normal driving. there is much more power in the mid-rpm. i usually dont shift till 3500rpm, so starting from 3000 i feel more power. If u guys have any questions about the drivability of the car, u can pm me, and if u need more technical answers, just ask Austin…









dynoed on dynojet
the 1st 2 runs are on 91 oct + meth. the last 2 are on race file 91oct +meth.
the 2nd run was right after the 1st with no break in between, thats why the numbers are weird. the 3rd run was about 2 min later and the 4th was about 5 min later. the shop had 1 industrial fan and one house fan. so if the shop had few more big fans and i waited lil longer to cool down, then i would of made even more power.
the temp was 71 and the humidity was 35, 36, 36, 37%

























_Modified by rysskii3 at 6:53 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
SAE Corrected










Now that is ****ING fast!!! Great numbers Rysskii!!! Austin, I'm drooling to get this new file man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GIAC and Rysskii!!!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Now that is ****ING fast!!! Great numbers Rysskii!!! Austin, I'm drooling to get this new file man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GIAC and Rysskii!!!

i still like to think 280whp and 307tq








im gonna dyno again sometime later, so see if i can hit 280-285whp sae corrected


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Its hilarious how we are putting down K04 #'s.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are updating each ECU part number as we go. PM me your ECU part number and I will make sure it gets done asap









I don't know if off hand I will have to ask Teddy for it.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Its hilarious how we are putting down K04 #'s.


----------



## 1stTREG (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

Austin or others who can answer, pardon the ignorance but I just bought my GTI 08 w/DSG and am taking it in to ABD in Riverside,CA to have GIAC tune installed. I paid them for the file on the 21st and they expected to download it today (23rd Apr). Is this new file you are talking about something that I would be getting or is this something above and beyond the regular GIAC tune. And if this is something I am getting, should I also be installing an H.O. fuel pump? Last thing I want to do is run lean.
Thank You,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (1stTREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1stTREG* »_Austin or others who can answer, pardon the ignorance but I just bought my GTI 08 w/DSG and am taking it in to ABD in Riverside,CA to have GIAC tune installed. I paid them for the file on the 21st and they expected to download it today (23rd Apr). Is this new file you are talking about something that I would be getting or is this something above and beyond the regular GIAC tune. And if this is something I am getting, should I also be installing an H.O. fuel pump? Last thing I want to do is run lean.
Thank You,

Have them contact us prior to the install. We will make sure that you get the newest file. There are files for both the OEM and A/M HPFP's. If you run the stock pump file you wont have any issues leaning out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

austin check your pm's


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

Austin, are there 2 seperate non fuel pump files? one for 93, one for 91? How come on the dyno chart the race file makes only 7 more horsepower then 91? Also, how much power does the new non fuel pump file make over my current setup which is the 93 octane file with awe turbo back exhaust? thanks in advance


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_ How come on the dyno chart the race file makes only 7 more horsepower then 91? 

It's not all about the HP look at the TQ too.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
It's not all about the HP look at the TQ too.

exactly.... last night i went for a drive, did a nice burnout from 1st at 3000k, all through 2nd and lil in 3rd....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_austin check your pm's 

replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Austin, are there 2 seperate non fuel pump files? one for 93, one for 91? How come on the dyno chart the race file makes only 7 more horsepower then 91? Also, how much power does the new non fuel pump file make over my current setup which is the 93 octane file with awe turbo back exhaust? thanks in advance

The ECU has two basic RON dependent "performance" timing groups. One of them is optimized for 90+, the other for 93 octane. 
We utilize multiple sets of timing maps in the same fashion for many other cars, such as GT3RS which has 4 RON dependent maps. 
While we previously had 91 and 93 files, consolidating the files is something we will choose to do when the specific tunes do not afford a significant difference. The reason for this in this case, there is not much room left in the factory turbo (as you can see by the numbers).








The nice thing about this is that east coast guys can run mid grade if the car has decent cooling (90+ octane mid grade)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
exactly.... last night i went for a drive, did a nice burnout from 1st at 3000k, all through 2nd and lil in 3rd....









those tires are already on the way out, might as well.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Austin, PM replied. Will get to as soon as possible...just to make sure...this is the non-HO fuel pump file...just the latest 03 Update (since I decided against a HO pump for the time being)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Austin, PM replied. Will get to as soon as possible...just to make sure...this is the non-HO fuel pump file...just the latest 03 Update (since I decided against a HO pump for the time being)?

yours is for the stock pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
those tires are already on the way out, might as well. 

yes they are, i have been having too much fun...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
yes they are, i have been having too much fun...









My car does it to all 4


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My car does it to all 4









no sh*t... lol that car is hella fast... i just need someone to hook me up with a turbo (maybe some testing....







) and i will be extremly happy with that...


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yours is for the stock pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My car does it to all 4









Yes...yes it does!!! Ever gonna have that out this way...I would to see it first hand.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_







Thanks.
Yes...yes it does!!! Ever gonna have that out this way...I would to see it first hand.









he gave me a ride in that car, just WOW


----------



## bsosa69 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The AWE pump will work well with it also. I can update as other pumps are tested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wait, AWE has a fuel pump now?? Any one else catch this? Is it brand new or rebuild style? more info please!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (bsosa69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsosa69* »_
Wait, AWE has a fuel pump now?? Any one else catch this? Is it brand new or rebuild style? more info please!









they sell the fp with the turbo kit


----------



## bsosa69 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
they sell the fp with the turbo kit

KO4?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (bsosa69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsosa69* »_
KO4?

i believe so


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (bsosa69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsosa69* »_
Wait, AWE has a fuel pump now?? Any one else catch this? Is it brand new or rebuild style? more info please!









Slightly premature, our pump testing has been finished up but our pumps are not ready just yet. We are being very thorough before we release...sometimes our anal retentiveness is annoying eh? Better safe than sorry though...


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:41 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
they sell the fp with the turbo kit

Not with the kit, that option will be available soon per my last post...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so with the fuel pump u guys coming out is it going to be more horsepower with the ko4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Slightly premature, our pump testing has been finished up but our pumps are not ready just yet. We are being very thorough before we release...sometimes our anal retentiveness is annoying eh? Better safe than sorry though...

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:41 AM 4-25-2008_

Doh! Sorry Rich








Exhaustive testing is good, nevertheless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Slightly premature, our pump testing has been finished up but our pumps are not ready just yet. We are being very thorough before we release...sometimes our anal retentiveness is annoying eh? Better safe than sorry though...


No kidding on the being on the safe side of things. Man, look at all the problems people are having with these things. I know a lot of people are having great results, but man...is it worth the risk if you turn out to be one of the unlucky ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

Our pump and injectors added ~25 crank hp to our K04 kit. It is a direct bolt on upgrade for all current owners of our kit, with a GIAC reflash.
We've spent an incredible amount of engineering and testing time with our pump design. 
The materials, machining processes, and various tempering/coating operations costs several hundred dollars per pump component set. 
The tight tolerances of these parts are something we cannot manufacture or inspect in house, and it took a long time to find a high tolerance machine shop that could produce the parts for us accurately and consistently. 
We have a large production run being done now. 
We have over a dozen units in field testing, including some magazine press cars. Many tens of thousands of miles have been logged with zero issues on our current design. We are confident to release this part in the next month. We intend at this time to offer it as a DIY install kit including a special tool we designed to ensure installer success.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We intend at this time to offer it as a DIY install kit including a special tool we designed to ensure installer success.










Idiot proofing is good. Nice job AWE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Austin...PM sent about next Friday


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

Got the car reflashed today pull's like a monster 5th gear 80mph mash the pedal and the boost needle just right to 20psi and holds till about 5500-6000 love it big up to giac and austin for helpin me out i'll post dyno's next week when i change my exhaust


----------



## 1stTREG (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

Austin, thanks, they got a hold of GIAC this morning and gave them my VIN to prepare appropriate file. Looking at install next week. Look forward to posting the results. I intend to take it to a local dyno just so I have a sheet to post. Thanks again for your help. GO GIAC!!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

*update....*
the software been on the car for almost a week. there are few main things that i noticed. 
1. the car feels much smoother at idle and while driving. the power comes on very smooth and goes all the way till red line.
2. the gas mileage went up....:fighting0030:


----------



## MK FunF (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (rysskii3)*

hpfp and software update are next on my list


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (MK FunF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK FunF* »_hpfp and software update are next on my list









get it done...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for answering my question but i have another one. are u guys coming out with a bigger turbo kit????


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_Thanks for answering my question but i have another one. are u guys coming out with a bigger turbo kit????

GIAC does NOT sell hardware, they only make software


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

thats question is for a.w.e. tuning not for giac??


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_thats question is for a.w.e. tuning not for giac??

vf, awe, stasis uses giac software, so the question is for them


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Austin,

Just had the chance to install the new software in a 115H car with TBE and VF-Engineering CAI. The car ripped. Good job GIAC









Next time you and Jen are in the westside give Wendy and I a call. Would be nice to hang with you guys.
Talk to you soon.

Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_Hi Austin,

Just had the chance to install the new software in a 115H car with TBE and VF-Engineering CAI. The car ripped. Good job GIAC









Next time you and Jen are in the westside give Wendy and I a call. Would be nice to hang with you guys.
Talk to you soon.

Jeff

Glad you guys are liking it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It has been quite awhile since I have been up there. Will have to make it up soon!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

my car still drives like crazy.... i just love it
i think Austin @ GIAC owes me new front tires....










_Modified by rysskii3 at 5:35 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_my car still drives like crazy.... i just love it
i think Austin @ GIAC owes me new front tires....









_Modified by rysskii3 at 5:35 PM 4-28-2008_

**DISCLAIMER: NOT responsible for driver insanity**


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

I got my GIAC 93 octane X-chip reflashed today after the VW dealer did the "03" software update last week and erased it. Nice to have the boost back. The car runs better all around, DSG shifts better, good smooth power. Props to Austin at GIAC and Curry's Auto Service in Chantilly VA for getting me hooked up again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (06JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06JettaGLI* »_I got my GIAC 93 octane X-chip reflashed today after the VW dealer did the "03" software update last week and erased it. Nice to have the boost back. The car runs better all around, DSG shifts better, good smooth power. Props to Austin at GIAC and Curry's Auto Service in Chantilly VA for getting me hooked up again.

thanks for the feedback with the DSG! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stTREG (Aug 18, 2005)

Austin, 
08 GTI (DSG) chipped today with the latest software. My compliments to the chef.... car really cooks now. Guys at ABD in Riverside had me out in 30min. Big improvement, Big smile. Thank you.
I will get to the local dyno soon and post.
Well after an additional day of driving I have to say to the owners of otherwise stock cars like mine....... get one. It is the absolute best bang for the buck when it comes to horsepower / torque. GIAC does a great job. I ran it in my Audi for 3 years with no problems. Boy does it wake the car up.


_Modified by 1stTREG at 10:04 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Austin you have a PM regarding tomorrow...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Austin you have a PM regarding tomorrow...

PM'ed back, sorry for the late reply. This is the first time I have been able to check the forum.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

07GTI , Giac 93oct hpfp file ,VF FMIC,VF intake,VF mounts,B&M SS ,Forge DV,ATP Downpipe, KMD HPFP,AWE TBE,ECS Crank pully, just dynoed on a dyno jet will upload the sheets later 247whp,297wtq no meth,no nos, 90degrees outside just drove up and straped her down 30% humidity outside


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_07GTI , Giac 93oct hpfp file ,VF FMIC,VF intake,VF mounts,B&M SS ,Forge DV,ATP Downpipe, KMD HPFP,AWE TBE,ECS Crank pully, just dynoed on a dyno jet will upload the sheets later 247whp,297wtq no meth,no nos, 90degrees outside just drove up and straped her down 30% humidity outside 

damn, i got pretty much the same mods. and i made 270whp on 91 oct with meth... and 280whp on race file (91 oct +meth), but the car wasnt adapted to the race file yet, so im gonna dyno again in a lil with the file adapted and maybe 93 oct +meth



_Modified by rysskii3 at 1:04 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

the guy that runs the shop said the dyno reads 10% lower then what numbers are really being made at the wheels i did some adding not sure if i did it right but 247+10% =271whp and 297wtq+10%=326 if thats right i'm making 271hp 326tq at the wheels


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_the guy that runs the shop said the dyno reads 10% lower then what numbers are really being made at the wheels i did some adding not sure if i did it right but 247+10% =271whp and 297wtq+10%=326 if thats right i'm making 271hp 326tq at the wheels 

dynojet can not be changed to make lower numbers. Mustang dyno can be modified to make the numbers higher and lower. Maybe he was talking about numbers to the engine. The only thing u can change on the dynojet is how much anti-force the rollers get. While I was on the dyno, we changed the rollers so that there would be no resistance at all. I made 226whp. Dynojet recommends the roller resistance should be at 5. We also put the resistance at 7 to see what happens. The car made 240+ whp. We called dynojet and asked them about it. The answer was that the car needs resistance from the rollers to make power. So now that im thinking about ur numbers, the 10% would be ur numbers at the engine. Why don’t u try to dyno at a different dynojet. U should make about 255-260whp


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

i'm not sure what up but it's whatever for now cause with the amount of money i have spend on this car and all the bolt on's i could have gotten something differnt or kept my 06 frontier i had payed for that i traded in on this car 


_Modified by tattooedMKV at 6:57 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_i'm not sure what up but it's whatever for now 








dyno again


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

the only other dyno jet i know of around here is at a shop i refuse to step foot in


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_the only other dyno jet i know of around here is at a shop i refuse to step foot in 








go to dynojet.com and search with ur zip code


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

there are 3 shops with in 6 miles of my house but i really don't want to spend another 85 bucks to dyno my car if it's goin to give me the same read out


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_there are 3 shops with in 6 miles of my house but i really don't want to spend another 85 bucks to dyno my car if it's goin to give me the same read out 

ur numbers should be a lil higher like i said about 250whp


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

the horse power at my wheels is 247 and tq is 297


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)




----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Has anybody with this setup made any 1/4 mile passes? Id be interested to see the trap speeds.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
PM'ed back, sorry for the late reply. This is the first time I have been able to check the forum. 

Austin, you're the man...thanks for all your help at Autometrics on Friday. The car flat out rips, but I think I have finally determined what is causing the erratic power conditions. It seems as though I have developed a leak in my intake manifold where the two halves come together right above the throttle body connection. It seems as if the two halves have actually begun to split apart and once 18 psi is reached (approx.)...boost creates enough pressure to acutally split apart the two halves and force air out rather than in.







Once, I get everything figured out on my end, I will definitely send you guys some logs, but everything seems very smooth with the Passats and the Automatic Tranny. Nice job man.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*

i'll be taking my car to the 1/4 on friday may 9th so i'll try and post up about my times with slips


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_i'll be taking my car to the 1/4 on friday may 9th so i'll try and post up about my times with slips 

I will be out there!


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

hope you got radials brandon i already have mine mounted and waiting


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_hope you got radials brandon i already have mine mounted and waiting

Don't need them














. I am not worried about traction I have plenty of mid to top end to make up for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

yea well you need some traction to get out of the hole so i'll run mine


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

I get out of hole fine with my street tires. Oh I forgot to mention my street tires are nitto 555r







.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

well yea your street are like my track tires my street tires are falken 452's


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_well yea your street are like my track tires my street tires are falken 452's

with about 260whp and crappy LSD in a fwd car is kinda pointless to run 1/4, but thats just my opinion


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
with about 260whp and crappy LSD in a fwd car is kinda pointless to run 1/4, but thats just my opinion

Not if you want to see what you run in a 1/4. Anybody can be a dyno queen but the real power is measured at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
Not if you want to see what you run in a 1/4. Anybody can be a dyno queen but the real power is measured at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

track, yes, but i think the track should be a road track not 1/4mile


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

nbicely put brandon we are meeting up somewhere for a cruz up to the track friday so we can get there early


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
with about 260whp and crappy LSD in a fwd car is kinda pointless to run 1/4, but thats just my opinion

Thats why I mentioned trap speed. I think its gives you a decent indication of "power" even if the car doesn't do well at the 1/4. Less of a drivers game than ET.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
track, yes, but i think the track should be a road track not 1/4mile

Well I guess everybody has their own idea of what a track should be defined as. I personally like 1/4 runs. I usually only spin 1st and 2nd and chirp 3rd and 4th gear (Evan that was hilarious)







. Last time I ran at the track I just had a chip/intake/dp and ran a [email protected] on stock tires. I expecting 12.90's and if I dont the car will be put back in the shop and go under the knife until it hits low 12's







.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Austin,
You have an email with Logs (Mass Air, Boost Pressure, A/F Ratio, Overall Timing, Timing Delay and Rail Pressure) taken from today...


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Slightly premature, our pump testing has been finished up but our pumps are not ready just yet. We are being very thorough before we release...sometimes our anal retentiveness is annoying eh? Better safe than sorry though...


Since cat is already out of the bag...any update on this Rich???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Austin,
You have an email with Logs (Mass Air, Boost Pressure, A/F Ratio, Overall Timing, Timing Delay and Rail Pressure) taken from today...

checking them out. Will reply in a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

yea austin my dyno sheet is up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_yea austin my dyno sheet is up 

PM Sent


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

austin you got a pm back


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
Well I guess everybody has their own idea of what a track should be defined as. I personally like 1/4 runs. I usually only spin 1st and 2nd and chirp 3rd and 4th gear (Evan that was hilarious)







. Last time I ran at the track I just had a chip/intake/dp and ran a [email protected] on stock tires. I expecting 12.90's and if I dont the car will be put back in the shop and go under the knife until it hits low 12's







.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

just a quick update:
the car still runs very strong with 0 problems


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

The car runs like a monster with a boost leak







so when I get that fixed I will give you my full review of the update.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_The car runs like a monster with a boost leak







so when I get that fixed I will give you my full review of the update.

i have the custom tuned 91/race files just for my car with my mods, so i make a lil more power than regular 91/race hpfp files. i switched to race file, let it addapt for a day or so. made sure i had meth, and went for a drive... wow much more fun


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_
i have the custom tuned 91/race files just for my car with my mods, so i make a lil more power than regular 91/race hpfp files. i switched to race file, let it addapt for a day or so. made sure i had meth, and went for a drive... wow much more fun

Cool, I am going to the track tonight to see what I run. I am using no water/meth do to having to large of a nozzle which causes it to pull timing. So I wil be out there on pump gas and real oem street tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

brandon nitto 555r's didn't come on mkv's from the factory but yea no 1/4 mile for me it rained us out i got there at 5 and they were closed


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tattooedMKV* »_brandon nitto 555r's didn't come on mkv's from the factory but yea no 1/4 mile for me it rained us out i got there at 5 and they were closed 

Nah last night I just had Nitto 555 street tires, yea it was rained out







. Oh well I guess I will never be able to see what it runs before I go BT.


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

unless you drive to bradenton or orlando


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Nah if that's the case I will just trailer it.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

Alright I have driven on this new file (Fuel Pump) for about 500miles. The car runs great and its like night and day. The DSG shifts so much smoother and quicker. I gained about 1-2psi of boost, but the car definitely has a lot more TQ. It pulls hard in all six gears. I haven't been able to dyno or take to the track due to the stupid weather but soon I will get around to it. My MPG went up from 20MPG to 24MPG and my driving habits have not changed a bit. I ran the 100oct file for about a day and was a little disappointed because I felt no difference (Yes I had race fuel), It was also 96F maybe that could of been a great factor. But I am not shocked because for some strange reason my car *ALWAYS* runs better in pump mode no matter what fuel I use nor using Water/Meth. Overall this file gets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I would like to do some logs and send them to Austin to see whats is going on when I run the 100oct file.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

Just received the update....first thing I noticed was the smoothness. During the drive back to Austin, Texas it felt absolutely brilliant. Luckily the temp outside today was hovering around 73, so it was perfect weather to give it a go. 
GIAC are a class act. Thanks for answering the many questions I had prior to taking the drive down to Houston to get this done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_Just received the update....first thing I noticed was the smoothness. During the drive back to Austin, Texas it felt absolutely brilliant. Luckily the temp outside today was hovering around 73, so it was perfect weather to give it a go. 
GIAC are a class act. Thanks for answering the many questions I had prior to taking the drive down to Houston to get this done.










I am here for any other questions you might have in the future. Thanks for the feedback, we are happy to hear you are enjoying the latest and greatest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Austin,
I take it the unmolested logs sent were okay...it's funny but after about a week of driving, now the car feels so much better. It's almost as if the adaptation period extended a little longer than normal, but it seems to have adapted better than ever! Two quick questions I did have...what kind of plugs should people run with both the HO Pump and non-HO Pump files? And how much notice would you need to create a HO Pump file for my ECU? May be picking one up later this afternoon...still undecided, but maybe...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Austin,
I take it the unmolested logs sent were okay...it's funny but after about a week of driving, now the car feels so much better. It's almost as if the adaptation period extended a little longer than normal, but it seems to have adapted better than ever! Two quick questions I did have...what kind of plugs should people run with both the HO Pump and non-HO Pump files? And how much notice would you need to create a HO Pump file for my ECU? May be picking one up later this afternoon...still undecided, but maybe...

We did all the testing with OEM plugs as that is what the majority of customers will run. Let me know and I can have the file made. Also, check your PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We did all the testing with OEM plugs as that is what the majority of customers will run. Let me know and I can have the file made. Also, check your PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

with this flash the OEM plugs work the best. i removed the oem plugs and installed the one heat range colder. the car didnt run so good. so i went back to stock within 24hrs


----------



## tattooedMKV (May 20, 2007)

i have one heat range colder plugs in my car and it runs fine


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (tattooedMKV)*

Got my appointment saturday for my update. Been running my current release of the GIAC 93 for the last 12 months without any problem. Got my last upgrade right after the OY update was release by VW.
I'm wondering where the extra 24lbs of torque is coming from.
Anyway to find out what release of soft I got?
Is there any distribution list to know when new release are out?
Because, for what I can see, unless I spend time on a forum like this, there is no way for me to get that kind of info.
Also what is the OY3 thing?


_Modified by awd18t at 6:52 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (awd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd18t* »_Got my appointment saturday for my update. Been running my current release of the GIAC 93 for the last 12 months without any problem. Got my last upgrade right after the OY update was release by VW.
I'm wondering where the extra 24lbs of torque is coming from.
Anyway to find out what release of soft I got?
Is there any distribution list to know when new release are out?
Because, for what I can see, unless I spend time on a forum like this, there is no way for me to get that kind of info.
Also what is the OY3 thing?

_Modified by awd18t at 6:52 AM 5-14-2008_

If you are not on the forums much, you can email me periodically and I can let you know when the last update was released. Austin at giacusa dot com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
regarding the OY updates, VW will make changes to their own software to fix bugs and make adjustments. Whenever this happens we will release software to account for their changes.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:37 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How many OY update did VW release? I got one in early 2007, got GIAC reflashed right after.
OY3? a new one?
Build date is june 2006


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (awd18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd18t* »_How many OY update did VW release? I got one in early 2007, got GIAC reflashed right after.
OY3? a new one?


Yes...I believe the 030 Update came out in late Jan, early Feb of this year...


----------



## kevinlapon (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

Hi Austin,
I'm writing to you from quite far away to where you are








I must say the new map with the mentioned updates and high boost is simply "perfect" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We've encountered a small issue though when the car is shifting from 1st gear to 2nd gear (DSG) on hard throttle, there is a very obvious hard jerk like the car gets pulled back and pushed. Roughly this happens in both stand-still pick-up and while rolling too in the RPM range of 3500 - 4000~.
What could be the cause of this? Have you experienced this before?
Cheers!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (kevinlapon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinlapon* »_Hi Austin,
I'm writing to you from quite far away to where you are








I must say the new map with the mentioned updates and high boost is simply "perfect" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We've encountered a small issue though when the car is shifting from 1st gear to 2nd gear (DSG) on hard throttle, there is a very obvious hard jerk like the car gets pulled back and pushed. Roughly this happens in both stand-still pick-up and while rolling too in the RPM range of 3500 - 4000~.
What could be the cause of this? Have you experienced this before?
Cheers!

Send him an email...he'll get back to you faster that way...
[email protected]


----------



## kevinlapon (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Send him an email...he'll get back to you faster that way...
[email protected]

Yep will do that. Thanks.
Any other experiencing this kind of gear shift?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: GIAC Software software updates for "OY3" and High Output Fuel Pump ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

